# positive aspects of life



## ghostgurl (Sep 20, 2004)

A little birdie told me that I should write at least one positive aspect of life down a day so I can see that life is definitely worth living. I need to focus on only the positives and not the negatives to enjoy what life has to offer for me. Maybe eventually I'll decide to come out of my shell and start living my life!


----------



## Melusine (Jun 19, 2004)

I agree. I try to stay as positive everyday as i can. Life has a real simplistic way of pleasing me, for instance, i just look at or think about the skies, pretty flowers, butterflies, dragonfiles, all that overwhelming, natural beauty on earth..You realize that nature's beauty has the most power in the world, and that's refreshing. So, yeah, I'm being ridiculously corny..


----------

